# Stihl saw explanation needed !



## Pallet Pete (Jul 31, 2012)

Ok as you guys know I have a poulan pro 46cc I like it and it has served me well over the years. The time is approaching for a better saw though and to be honest I love my echo which cuts like a hot knife for a saw its size. 
Many people have tried to get me to buy a stihl. I do not deny there quality just there rediculas pricing and am really just in need of a legit reason other than there the best or it's got more reliability because honestly it doesn't have more reliability than echo and just because there good doesnt make them the best. To me it's kinda like buying a jeep ( I owned one ) way over priced because of the name. So common guys give me some real reasons ! 

PLEASE ! 


Pete


----------



## Clyde S. Dale (Jul 31, 2012)

Dealer support.  There are 2 Stihl dealers fairly close 2 me and both are very good.  I recently upgraded from an MS290 to an MS261.  I was looking very closely at the Husky 346XP as well but the closest dealer is 40 minutes away and I don't know them very well. I would check out all of your local dealers no matter the brand and go with the one that you feel will give you the best customer service.


----------



## Ashful (Jul 31, 2012)

Dealer support is good, but I don't think that's the clincher. Both of my local Stihl saw dealers are also Echo dealers. Actually, they both deal Husqvarna, too!

Right now, I own one Husqvarna, one Echo, and one Stihl (35, 51, and 85 cc, respectively). The Husqvarna is brand new, while Stihl and Echo are both older saws.

I can say that shopping for used parts and upgrades on ebay is much easier with Stihl than Echo, since there's just more of them out there. I also really dislike the chain brake design and gas/oil fillers on the echo, since they're on the top of the saw under the chain brake lever. Stihl has the nice LARGE tanks on the side of the saw, with filler necks big enough to fill directly from a 1 gallon jug without a funnel. Thankfully, Echo has also switched to the side-tank design on their newer saws.

Someone (MasterMech?) made a good comment about the two, when I asked a question similar to yours. I had pointed out that most landscapers around here consider Echo and Stihl brands to be neck-and-neck on most equipment, and he had replied Echo is as (or more?) reliable than any other brand, but they're not really known for pushing the envelope on performance.

One local dealer (he sells Echo, Stihl, and Husq) told me that Echo was a great name in chainsaws until the early 1990's, when they released their early "CS" series saws. Some landscapers had problems with these saws, and it soiled the Echo name. This dealer told me they've reworked their entire line-up in the last year or two, and he's very happy with their newer saws. He said he'd have no problem recommending a new Echo, right alongside Stihl or Husqvarna.

I recently bought a Husqvarna T435, because it had more impressive spec's than the similarly priced unit from Stihl. I didn't see that Echo had a whole line-up of top-handle saws (more than either Stihl or Husqvarna) until after I had already bought the T435, and now I'm having a little buyer's remorse, since those new Echo's actually look pretty nice! At the same time, I'm thinking of trading in my 510EVL for another Stihl in the 50 - 55 cc class.

Only bottom line is, you do seem to get what you pay for. All three makers have a range of quality, and prices to suit. You can buy a homeowner's saw, and farm/ranch saw, or a pro saw from any one of the three. That's the more critical factor than the brand name, in my opinion. A homeowner / occasional use saw from Stihl is not going to compare well to a pro saw from Echo, and vice versa.


----------



## ScotO (Jul 31, 2012)

Because Stihls are cooler than the others!  That's coming from a guy who just bought a Husqvarna 372XP and lemme tell ya, I love that thing! ! !  Bottom line is, get a pro saw, they are above and beyond WAY better than the homeowner saws sold at the box stores.   Whatever brand suits you best.  Echo, Stihl, Husqvarna, Dolmar......all make great pro saws, so find a good reputable dealer and drop the hammer!


----------



## certified106 (Jul 31, 2012)

I just bought a 272 XP completely rebuilt for $375......There are great used saws out there that will save you a ton of money over buying a new one...... In my experience I would rather buy one used from a reputable source than spend the extra $600 or $700 dollars on  a new one. Go to the Arborist Forum and check out the classifieds as well as posting about what you are looking for. Al ot of times some of the guys around there will have saws to sell you if you ask about them and if they have been a member for a while and are well liked you can probably sleep a little easier that they aren't just selling you a piece of junk.


----------



## Jags (Jul 31, 2012)

As Scotty was pointing to...
I think the more important discussion is homeowner vs pro. If you are looking to step up into a better saw, go pro. Don't care if it is Husky, Stihl, Dolmar, etc. The difference while cutting is almost unbelievable. Dealer support would be 50% of my decision making. Get the right saw for your needs, and get a good one. You won't be sorry.

The MS 362 series and the 562 (XP) would be on my short list if shopping for a one saw solution.


----------



## smokinj (Jul 31, 2012)

Iam going to say: keep doing what your doing if it works for you....Dumb question Next!


----------



## Jags (Jul 31, 2012)

smokinj said:


> I....Dumb question Next!


 
Jay, take a little break from the heat, my friend.


----------



## smokinj (Jul 31, 2012)

Jags said:


> Jay, take a little break from the heat, my friend.


 
Some silly stuff around here. Seem's I maybe the only one in the a/c... He wants a reason to buy a stihl, heck I cant think of any reason I would not buy another Stihl. (I been running some of the best saws in the world) Never lost a dime on any of them, So really you can run a pro stihl for free! Hows that for a reason.


----------



## lukem (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm not married to a brand.  The Stihl dealer network in my area is very good.  I have 3 dealers within 20 minutes.  But, with that being said, I've never had the need to really use them.  I buy used saws and they just run and run and run...if they have a problem I'll I fix it myself.  I buy chains online.

Any pro saw is going to treat you well.

Prices on Stihl are high, but so is resale.  I bought my 361 for $300...and could prob sell it in a day for at least that much.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jul 31, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:


> Ok as you guys know I have a poulan pro 46cc I like it and it has served me well over the years. The time is approaching for a better saw though and to be honest I love my echo which cuts like a hot knife for a saw its size.
> Many people have tried to get me to buy a stihl. I do not deny there quality just there rediculas pricing and am really just in need of a legit reason other than there the best or it's got more reliability because honestly it doesn't have more reliability than echo and just because there good doesnt make them the best. To me it's kinda like buying a jeep ( I owned one ) way over priced because of the name. So common guys give me some real reasons !
> 
> PLEASE !
> ...


 
If you like your Echo then go get another Echo.  Remember: you're cutting firewood, not replacing heart valves.


----------



## mecreature (Jul 31, 2012)

You have to admit that new heart valve replacement attachment stihl has is cool.

too bad it only comes in a .325.


----------



## HittinSteel (Jul 31, 2012)

If you do your own saw maintenance Pete, I can't suggest an overriding reason to buy a stihl. They make top of the line pro saws, as does Husky. Jonsered, Dolmar etc. Check out which saws these people that are trying to convince you to buy a stihl are running. My guess is they are waiving pom poms for the brand they own.


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 31, 2012)

As said a few times.... Buy a Pro saw and you wont regret it. 

I will echo (no pun) what Jags said, the 562 XP or MS 362 are prob the 2 best all around firewood saws. They are fast, can wear a decent bar w/ skip chain, light, and did I mention fast? 

You wont ever regret spending the extra dough on a Pro model........... Period. (Thats my reason? )


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jul 31, 2012)

Pete, because you have a dealer of saws so close to you, I'd suggest talking to Al there. Those saws are just as good but then you would have a dealer really close if one is needed for trouble shooting or fixing.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks guys I thought maybe there was something I have been missing about stihl that makes them worth the hefty price but I guess not. Thats not intended to knock you stihl owners at all they are good but to rich for my blood. Dennis I was planning on buying one from Al as he is a good guy and stubborn as he is I trust him. I like the idea of having a dealer close by to address any issue that arises. He said he will throw in an extra chain, case, bar and chaps for free I thought that was a worthy deal.   

Pete


----------



## jeff_t (Jul 31, 2012)

Not necessarily a pro saw feature, but good anti-vibe would be enough reason for me. Though I have never run an Echo saw, and the only Poulan I have run is a Wild Thing.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jul 31, 2012)

jeff_t said:


> Not necessarily a pro saw feature, but good anti-vibe would be enough reason for me. Though I have never run an Echo saw, and the only Poulan I have run is a Wild Thing.


 
My little Echo has excellent antivibe the Poulan Pro is decent but no match for a true pro saw. I agree that is a real nice feature my arms do wear out pretty fast. 

Pete


----------



## Thistle (Jul 31, 2012)

The older lime green (pre-1990) Poulan's especially the 3400,4200 & larger  models had excellent anti-vibration rubber mounts.Same with a few  mid sized to large yellow/black Poulan Pro models from late '80's to mid '90's that were formerly Partner,Pioneer or Jonsered saws after the Elux takeover.They also had chrome plated bores  for longer life,some had twin thin piston rings for more RPM's.The consumer Poulans sold today at WalMart,Home Depot,Lowes etc are no comparison in durability.


----------



## Ashful (Jul 31, 2012)

Thistle said:


> Granberg Mk III Alaskan 36" Mill
> Husky 288XPW 24",28",36" Full Chisel,Skip Tooth
> Poulan Pro Super 380 20" Full Chisel
> Poulan 3400 20" (Dad's old green machine- 7 bars,3 sprockets,15+ chains in 30 yrs -Retired now,still runs good.)
> ...


 
Wait a minute, Thistle... I don't see a stove listed in there!


----------



## Thistle (Jul 31, 2012)

Joful said:


> Wait a minute, Thistle... I don't see a stove listed in there!


 
LOL No room really.Though I do have an older unnamed insert w/electric blower inside masonry fireplace that heats basement very well,with residual heat going into furnace ducts to rest of house.Sure helps out with the natural gas bill....


----------



## jebatty (Jul 31, 2012)

If a dealer is available for service if needed, go with a pro saw. I cut in the vicinity of 10 cords/yr stove wood and  logs for about 5000 board ft/yr of lumber. My Husky 372xp with a 20" bar has been flawless since new in 2000, never in for service, no parts ever replaced, not even the spark plug, fuel filter or bare. I rotate 10 chains, which have been in use the entire time.


----------



## weatherguy (Aug 1, 2012)

Thistle said:


> The older lime green (pre-1990) Poulan's especially the 3400,4200 & larger models had excellent anti-vibration rubber mounts.Same with a few mid sized to large yellow/black Poulan Pro models from late '80's to mid '90's that were formerly Partner,Pioneer or Jonsered saws after the Elux takeover.They also had chrome plated bores for longer life,some had twin thin piston rings for more RPM's.The consumer Poulans sold today at WalMart,Home Depot,Lowes etc are no comparison in durability.


 
Those saws are throw aways, I ran a poulan from Lowes my friend has, what a piece of junk. I could see maybe buying one if you have no need for a saw and some small trees fall on your property and you dont want to pay someone to cut them up for you, use it once or twice then throw it in the garage, or better yet the garbage can.


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 1, 2012)

The only thing I can tell you Pete is to go run one. You want a 60cc saw? Get your hands on a MS362. A 562XP, an equivalent Echo, Dolmar, Efco, Solo, whatever. (Dealers should be willing/able to demo something for you) Chances are you'll have a hard time deciding even after that. Awful lot of flag waving Stihl owners on this forum and it's not just because they cost more.  If after you're live demo, you're not convinced, then I wouldn't blame you for taking a less expensive route.


----------



## kingquad (Aug 1, 2012)

If your willing to buy used, the prices come down quite a bit, especially on Husky's.  Keep an eye on the classifieds over at AS.  The guy I bought my 346xp off of is a member there who sells lots of saws and has a very good reputation.  He sells Husky 359's as well.  They are a damn good firewood saw too.  He'll even mod it for you for a little extra cash.


----------



## Danno77 (Aug 2, 2012)

Buy at least one of each brand and report back.


----------



## JustWood (Aug 2, 2012)

1992 vintage 066 MAG.
10 MILLION + board feet of saw timber and 3000 plus cords of firewood.
Bars, chains,plugs, air filters,bushings and chain tensioners are the only parts I've put in it. NEVER touched the motor . Stihl starts on the 3rd pull.
NUFF SAID


----------



## amateur cutter (Aug 2, 2012)

Well, well. Been a little busy Lee? Haven't seen ya around here much. A C


----------



## Pallet Pete (Aug 3, 2012)

LEES WOOD-CO said:


> 1992 vintage 066 MAG.
> 10 MILLION + board feet of saw timber and 3000 plus cords of firewood.
> Bars, chains,plugs, air filters,bushings and chain tensioners are the only parts I've put in it. NEVER touched the motor . Stihl starts on the 3rd pull.
> NUFF SAID


 
Glad to see your still kicking lee its been awhile 

pete


----------



## onion (Aug 14, 2012)

I lucked into a great deal a few weeks back that enabled me to go from a guy who uses a 42cc Craftsman saw to a guy who uses an MS260 and MS290.

Running either of the Stihls is like running a completely different type of machine than the Craftsman.  I don't know how else to explain it.  The difference is complete. I used to think that Craftsman was a reasonably good saw, truthfully it did most everything I asked of it for 3 years so I can't complain too much but...I would never, ever consider buying one again.  Chances are I'll never have to worry about buying another saw either, which is kind of sad honestly.


----------



## lukem (Aug 14, 2012)

onion said:


> Chances are I'll never have to worry about buying another saw either, which is kind of sad honestly.


 
You think that now.  Wait till you run a 440 or 460 in some 20" hardwood.


----------



## Highbeam (Aug 14, 2012)

Having a dealer nearby is worth almost nothing to me, that's old school. If you are so confident that your saw will break and need dealer repairs then maybe you should buy another brand.


----------



## mecreature (Aug 15, 2012)

I like having a dealer close by. I have several but prefer one in particular.
Not necessarily for repairs. He makes any kind of chain and rents everything. all at decent prices.
Plus its fun to go in the back room and check out all the trade ins from time to time.


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 15, 2012)

mecreature said:


> I like having a dealer close by. I have several but prefer one in particular.
> Not necessarily for repairs. He makes any kind of chain and rents everything. all at decent prices.
> Plus its fun to go in the back room and check out all the trade ins from time to time.


 
Same here . . . I like my dealer . . . as a mechanical idiot it's nice to have a dealer close to home that can fix my saw when I need it fixed and not have to wait a week or two . . . plus they've thrown in a lot of freebies to me from time to time which is always a nice gesture. Price are also very competitive so I end up buying most of what I need right there.


----------



## lukem (Aug 15, 2012)

Depends on what you consider "near".  The nearest Stihl dealer is a half hour drive (but everything is where I live )...I've never even seen a J'red dealer.  I wouldn't think the J'red would need warranty service, but if it did, I'd have some serious driving to do.


----------



## Highbeam (Aug 15, 2012)

Okay so is the "dealer" requirement actually just a requirement for a good small engine or saw shop? That I can understand. The only thing special about a stihl shop is that during the very short warrranty period he is authorized to make warranty repairs. After that, I'd rather have a regular saw shop.


----------



## mecreature (Aug 15, 2012)

I have a chevy truck. I went to the dealer for warranty repair. After that I took it to a local shop,
a couple guys who has been doing my auto work for about 25 years.
In the last 2 weeks I changed the transmission fluid, differential gear lube, engine oil, and coolant myself, I had the time.

I am not hell bent on anything really.

The guy that sells Stihl equipment by me will pack the bearings on your travel trailer if you want him too. I did that myself in the last 2 weeks also.

just sayin.


----------



## fishingpol (Aug 15, 2012)

I bought a $250.00 Stihl calendar and my dealer gave me a free saw.





Sorry, that's all I have.  I think you'd like the saws though.


----------



## jeff_t (Aug 16, 2012)

O





lukem said:


> Depends on what you consider "near".  The nearest Stihl dealer is a half hour drive (but everything is where I live )...I've never even seen a J'red dealer.  I wouldn't think the J'red would need warranty service, but if it did, I'd have some serious driving to do.



That's funny. Half hour drive for me, too, but there is a J'red and Dolmar dealer about ten minutes away 

 I think he sells RedMax, too.


----------



## Treacherous (Aug 25, 2012)

Highbeam said:


> Okay so is the "dealer" requirement actually just a requirement for a good small engine or saw shop? That I can understand. The only thing special about a stihl shop is that during the very short warrranty period he is authorized to make warranty repairs. After that, I'd rather have a regular saw shop.


 

I notice Stihl will give you a 2 year warranty if you purchase a six-pack of STIHL HP Ultra engine oil or six 32 ounce containers of STIHL MotoMix® premixed fuel.

http://www.stihlusa.com/information/warranty-service-info/engine-oil-double-warranty/


----------



## charly (Aug 25, 2012)

Stihl Pro 360,  10 years old, over hundred cords, zero problems, original, carb, fuel line , fuel filter, starter rope, etc. Amsoil and seafoam. Always starts . Yes, buy a pro saw for sure!


----------

